# Interracial relationships



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

There's a lot of interesting discussion happening in the "Why do white men like asian women?" thread, so I decided to open up the floor a bit more so that people can discuss interracial relationships on a broader scale. The most eyebrow-raising point I noticed was people commenting that when they see a couple of X or Y race combination, they assume certain things about that couple. I'm hoping people can be really honest in this thread, because I'm curious as to why that is, and what presumptions you may have about interracial couples and interracial dating.

I also find it intriguing that when someone claims to be attracted to people of one race moreso than another, they're sometimes accused of fetishizing or objectifying that race. I think it's fairly common for people to be partial to dating people of certain races-- everyone has personal preferences aesthetically. I believe it's less about the concept of race, and more about pure physical attraction. It's also usually a completely subconscious thing, I think. With that said, if you're going to discuss your previous patterns of attraction here, feel free to be honest. (Of course, I'm not defending those who say "I will only date Asian women" or "I would never date a white woman," because that is less about patterns of attraction and more about exclusive preferences that do start to involve the concept of race itself.)

With that said, while some get slapped on the wrist for seeming to prefer certain races, others are criticized for saying they are attracted to all races equally, with the argument that that is impossible. So I think people just have really different opinions about this as a whole.

Here are a few questions.

*1) Have you ever been in an interracial relationship? Was the experience any different for you than dating someone of your own race?

2) Do you generally find yourself more attracted to people of certain races, or does race not play any particular role in your patterns of attraction?

3) Do you have any preconceived notions about certain combinations (example: white man with an asian woman, black man with a white woman, etc.) that you may silently think to yourself if you saw that couple walking down the street?*


----------



## xxjamaleexx (Feb 5, 2011)

1) Have you ever been in an interracial relationship? Was the experience any different for you than dating someone of your own race?

Yes I have. Most of my relationships have been with a female of another race. There is really no difference to me except the fact that their parents ALWAYS disliked me for my race.

2) Do you generally find yourself more attracted to people of certain races, or does race not play any particular role in your patterns of attraction?

Not at first, but I'm starting to find that I think more Asian and Hispanic females are attractive.

3) Do you have any preconceived notions about certain combinations (example: white man with an asian woman, black man with a white woman, etc.) that you may silently think to yourself if you saw that couple walking down the street?

Only the "attractive black guy with ugly fat white woman woman with a crappy attitude" combo. I will never understand it. 

But in the end all I can say is race doesn't matter personalty and attraction is key.


----------



## Sonne (Oct 29, 2010)

I would add that intercultural rather interracial is more inclusive. I am attracted to white European or American males but I realized that there is very little compatibility with this group based on background, personal experiences, as well as emotional experience, or physical attraction. Caribbean men are more accepting of a wider variety of shapes and sizes.


----------



## Erbse (Oct 15, 2010)

vivacissimamente said:


> *1) Have you ever been in an interracial relationship? Was the experience any different for you than dating someone of your own race?
> 
> 2) Do you generally find yourself more attracted to people of certain races, or does race not play any particular role in your patterns of attraction?
> 
> 3) Do you have any preconceived notions about certain combinations (example: white man with an asian woman, black man with a white woman, etc.) that you may silently think to yourself if you saw that couple walking down the street?*


1. No, and I doubt it would in our generation. Although it may be more troublesome dependent on the parents of the person in questions. Some practice their culture as if they were in their own country. Nothing wrong with that per se, but can become a minefield in the same run.

2. No, although I generally find black females sexually unattractive. Inb4 racism, yes, I do have black frands.

3. BBC :crazy: - Not really, no.


----------



## Jwing24 (Aug 2, 2010)

1) Have you ever been in an interracial relationship? Was the experience any different for you than dating someone of your own race?

Never been in a relationship.

2) Do you generally find yourself more attracted to people of certain races, or does race not play any particular role in your patterns of attraction?

I grew up in a Puerto Rican neighborhood as a person of Taiwan descent. I went to an all white school and then a diverse, no majority racially, high school. Basically, I have found someone from all groups attractive at one point, that is still the case today. The only thing I would say is, in general, people I have been attracted to have been people I have known (not including strangers across the street) so my attraction can be limited by that. 

3) Do you have any preconceived notions about certain combinations (example: white man with an asian woman, black man with a white woman, etc.) that you may silently think to yourself if you saw that couple walking down the street?

Maybe yes if I am in a bad mood but if I actually think about it, not really. I know people can get together for a variety of reasons, bigger ones than their racial background. Though to be honest, when I have been turned down myself, it does cross my mind if it is because I am not the race they are (if we are different race).


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

vivacissimamente said:


> 1) Have you ever been in an interracial relationship? Was the experience any different for you than dating someone of your own race?


No, I've only ever dated humans. :dry: Just being cheeky. No, I haven't.



> 2) Do you generally find yourself more attracted to people of certain races, or does race not play any particular role in your patterns of attraction?


It does not play any role. While I've only been involved with women who are white or hispanic, I've been attracted to women who are black or Asian. My graduating class in high school was about 250 people, and only one of them was black. There weren't even any non-white _women_ in my graduating class to my memory. In college, I had non-white female friends, including a black woman I wanted to date, but that didn't pan out. Another friend who was of Chinese descent turned out to have a boyfriend.



> 3) Do you have any preconceived notions about certain combinations (example: white man with an asian woman, black man with a white woman, etc.) that you may silently think to yourself if you saw that couple walking down the street?


I think I find it encouraging when I see a couple together like this. The couple next door to me is a white man with a woman from Singapore. I found it hard to imagine starting a relationship with someone across that kind of distance when I first heard about how they met, but that had nothing to do with ethnicity, it was geography.


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin (Dec 7, 2010)

*1) Have you ever been in an interracial relationship? Was the experience any different for you than dating someone of your own race?*

Yes i have..i guess.Im the product of an interracial relationship..so different "races" kind of mean shit to me..people are people,if im attracted to you,then im attracted to you. 

*2) Do you generally find yourself more attracted to people of certain races, or does race not play any particular role in your patterns of attraction?*

I dont think to much of distinction based in race..Simply put,I looooooovve women.Doesn't matter what race,background..whatever.Ill end up finding something i like XD


*3) Do you have any preconceived notions about certain combinations (example: white man with an asian woman, black man with a white woman, etc.) that you may silently think to yourself if you saw that couple walking down the street?*

It may look a bit dynamic when i come across it,but i dont really care about whats going on in other peoples relationships.If they're happy with each other,then cool..that's what counts.


----------



## TechnoViking (Mar 9, 2011)

*1) Have you ever been in an interracial relationship? Was the experience any different for you than dating someone of your own race?

*No, I've never been in an interracial relationship, I have a hard time finding a different race sexually attractive. Not racist though. *

2) Do you generally find yourself more attracted to people of certain races, or does race not play any particular role in your patterns of attraction?

*Honestly, it depends on the person. *

3) Do you have any preconceived notions about certain combinations (example: white man with an asian woman, black man with a white woman, etc.) that you may silently think to yourself if you saw that couple walking down the street?

*Yea, I do, I know I shouldn't though.


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

*1) Have you ever been in an interracial relationship? Was the experience any different for you than dating someone of your own race?*

My own race is a mix of 2 races, and I've dated other mixes. Never someone of a full blown distinct race, so I guess that's a less obvious difference in that case. No, I don't think the experience is different.

*2) Do you generally find yourself more attracted to people of certain races, or does race not play any particular role in your patterns of attraction?*

I do find myself more attracted to people of certain races, due to the physical attributes typically associated with the race someone belongs to. Some physical attributes normally associated with a given race don't do very much for me in terms of physical attraction.
So in terms of physical attraction, it plays a role. And for me, physical attraction is essential.

*3) Do you have any preconceived notions about certain combinations (example: white man with an asian woman, black man with a white woman, etc.) that you may silently think to yourself if you saw that couple walking down the street? *

Nothing really...it's their choice, I don't go around judging random couples on the street.
Although interracial babies can be fucking cute.


----------



## Monte (Feb 17, 2010)

*1) Have you ever been in an interracial relationship? Was the experience any different for you than dating someone of your own race?
*
Well, I pretty much only date white guys. Not purposefully, but I'm attracted to them and we tend to have a lot more in common that a lot of the other races around here.

We get a lot of stares.*

2) Do you generally find yourself more attracted to people of certain races, or does race not play any particular role in your patterns of attraction?

*I would never not date someone because of race, but I do prefer white and certain middle-eastern dudes.*

3) Do you have any preconceived notions about certain combinations (example: white man with an asian woman, black man with a white woman, etc.) that you may silently think to yourself if you saw that couple walking down the street?

*Depends on how the couple looks. If you have a "ghetto" looking black male ( and you all know what I mean, don't play stupid ) and an equally "ghetto" looking white woman, I assume that they're only together because white women are idealized in "hood" culture.

White men and Asian women... eh, I generally think he's some computer nerd fulfilling some fantasy.

Most other combinations, I simply come up with a story as I see them, it's fun stuff.

I just think the obsession people have with other people's relationships is hilarious. I feel bad for some of the guys I date because black men look at them like that want to murder them and I get looks of pity, like there's something wrong with me*.
*


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

*1) Have you ever been in an interracial relationship? Was the experience any different for you than dating someone of your own race?*

I've been in multiple interracial relationships. They were no different than any other relationship, I guess I just honestly rarely even notice ethnicity. 

*2) Do you generally find yourself more attracted to people of certain races, or does race not play any particular role in your patterns of attraction?*

Nope, I'm attracted to the *person, not the ethnicity*. It plays _zero_ role in whether or not I'm attracted to them.

*3) Do you have any preconceived notions about certain combinations (example: white man with an asian woman, black man with a white woman, etc.) that you may silently think to yourself if you saw that couple walking down the street?*

Once again, no. But honestly I'm really oblivious to things like that. I'm not walking down the sidewalk staring at everyone around me, I'm probably lost in my own thoughts to even notice other people  But my daughter is half thai, so obviously I have no problem with interracial couples.


----------



## Ubuntu (Jun 17, 2011)

*1) Have you ever been in an interracial relationship? Was the experience any different for you than dating someone of your own race?*

1) I have never dated interracially and I'm not willing to, to be honest. Then again, I don't plan on ever being in any kind of a relationship. If I ever did date someone, she would have to be Black, specifically Black African.
*
2) Do you generally find yourself more attracted to people of certain races, or does race not play any particular role in your patterns of attraction?*


2) I'm more attracted to White women (especially pale White women with curly and/or dark hair) and non-Black women than I am to Black women. As a teenager, I was almost exclusively attracted to dark skinned Black women but my preference changed in my early 20s. I think that Black women are beautiful but they look too much like me, the contrast in skin tone and appearance is what attracts me to non-Black women. There are some Black women who I'm very sexually attracted to but I can't think of one who I am as romantically attracted to as I am to White women. I don't know if I'm as attracted to non-Black women of color as I am to White women because I'm not as exposed to them as I am to White women (the sex symbols in the movies and tv shows I watch are White, I live in a predominately White neighbourhood and society,). 
*
3) Do you have any preconceived notions about certain combinations (example: white man with an asian woman, black man with a white woman, etc.) that you may silently think to yourself if you saw that couple walking down the street?*

3) No, it's none of my business who other people date.


----------



## Romascu (Apr 27, 2011)

> 1) Have you ever been in an interracial relationship? Was the experience any different for you than dating someone of your own race?


No.



> 2) Do you generally find yourself more attracted to people of certain races, or does race not play any particular role in your patterns of attraction?


Yes, *natural* blonde hair and blue eyes along with a certain facial structure are the most appealing general features to me.



> 3) Do you have any preconceived notions about certain combinations (example: white man with an asian woman, black man with a white woman, etc.) that you may silently think to yourself if you saw that couple walking down the street?


Not in that sense, in that particular sense you are askinb about, i don't care.

I don't care about other people's ethnic preference on a micro scale and outside some given geographical locations.

On a macro scale, there are diverse social, political and economic and a few other kind of factors at play and it would be very stupid of me not to care. (i study sociology and even if i didn't i still would be interested in those things, it comes naturally for me)


----------



## Zster (Mar 7, 2011)

1) Have you ever been in an interracial relationship? Was the experience any different for you than dating someone of your own race?

Yes, a couple of times, 2 different races. They were a lot like any other relationship, except their families were a bit different (different cultural customs, attitudes, and cuisine). The fact that the Asian guy had less body hair than I do sort of surprised me.

2) Do you generally find yourself more attracted to people of certain races, or does race not play any particular role in your patterns of attraction?

Yep - likely due to NOT being attracted to blue eyed blondes like my entire family is stacked with. I tend to be drawn to darker men (hair, eyes, and/or skin tone)

3) Do you have any preconceived notions about certain combinations (example: white man with an asian woman, black man with a white woman, etc.) that you may silently think to yourself if you saw that couple walking down the street?

Absolutely not. I love to see interracial couples. Different looks often compliment nicely.


----------



## Paradox1987 (Oct 9, 2010)

*1) Have you ever been in an interracial relationship? Was the experience any different for you than dating someone of your own race?*

Yes. When in a relationship; I'm usually in an interracial relationship. I've only ever dated one girl of Indian descent. Not massively, I suppose the only difference I can think of is that when I'm driving, if someone pisses me off, I tend to hurl Panjabi or Hindi abuse under my breath at the offending driver. With the ex of Indian origin; she understood what I was saying and mocked me for it... That's about it though.

*2) Do you generally find yourself more attracted to people of certain races, or does race not play any particular role in your patterns of attraction?*

Every single race under the sun has its hotties. With that borne in mind, I don't think I could restrict myself to only one dish in the enticing buffet of life. I have dated mostly white women, but since they make up the ethnic majority here; that's not really surprising. So all in all, no race isn't a factor for me; it's all about the individual.

*3) Do you have any preconceived notions about certain combinations (example: white man with an asian woman, black man with a white woman, etc.) that you may silently think to yourself if you saw that couple walking down the street?*

Hmmm... nope. On the off chance, if I do pay attention to the people around me and I notice a couple who look particularly sweet together, or a couple in which I think one or both members are pretty damn hot; then I always think "awww" or "good on you!" However, I do that race irrespective.


----------



## Lala (Oct 13, 2008)

*1) Have you ever been in an interracial relationship? Was the experience any different for you than dating someone of your own race?*

Yes, many times. I have dated two Italian guys in my life, everyone else has been Chinese, Japanese, Hispanic, Indian, Filipino, etc., and currently Korean. Males are just males most of the time, the only thing that differs is their family. If their family is too traditional, it usually does not work out. My current BF's family is very nontraditional, which as I understand, is pretty rare because they are from a very traditional country. I was quite frightened when I had to meet his mother, but she has been divorced and remarried a white guy, so she isn't very judgmental.​
*2) Do you generally find yourself more attracted to people of certain races, or does race not play any particular role in your patterns of attraction?*

No, not really. I am honestly not attracted to anything other than personality, and I find no race particularly attractive or unattractive. Once I like or love someone, they become attractive in so many ways, no matter what their racial background.​
*3) Do you have any preconceived notions about certain combinations (example: white man with an asian woman, black man with a white woman, etc.) that you may silently think to yourself if you saw that couple walking down the street?*

Not at all, I barely pay attention to anyone unless they are unusually striking in some manner. I barely pay attention to most people as I live in a highly populated and diverse area, I have mostly seen it all.​


----------



## Ubuntu (Jun 17, 2011)

> white women are idealized in "hood" culture.


No, light skinned Black women (and maybe Latinas as well) are idealized in 'hood' culture.


----------



## darksoul (Jul 17, 2010)

*1) Have you ever been in an interracial relationship? Was the experience any different for you than dating someone of your own race?

*Yes. The very few times I dated someone of my race, I ended up getting judged due to my lack of certain "Asian" traits.
* 
2) Do you generally find yourself more attracted to people of certain races, or does race not play any particular role in your patterns of attraction?

*No. I'm drawn to personality rather than looks, though on saying that, I tend to be attracted to tall, skinny men with dark hair. 
*

3) Do you have any preconceived notions about certain combinations (example: white man with an asian woman, black man with a white woman, etc.) that you may silently think to yourself if you saw that couple walking down the street?

*I'm more likely to notice a happy couple.


----------



## Third Engine (Dec 28, 2009)

* 1) Have you ever been in an interracial relationship? Was the experience any different for you than dating someone of your own race?*

Can't say I ever have. I grew up in a pretty big city, but very segregated--there was the white part of town, and then there was the black part of town. So, I didn't really meet too many black people, unfortunately, and therefore have never had an interracial relationship.

*2) Do you generally find yourself more attracted to people of certain races, or does race not play any particular role in your patterns of attraction?*

I realize this isn't going to sound good, but I'm primarily attracted to my own race (Caucasian). Not that I wouldn't date someone who was a different race; I'm jsut not immediately attracted to them.
*
3) Do you have any preconceived notions about certain combinations (example: white man with an asian woman, black man with a white woman, etc.) that you may silently think to yourself if you saw that couple walking down the street?*

Not really. If it's a black guy and a white girl, then I think to myself "Eh, typical." Other than that I don't think anything.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Third Engine said:


> Can't say I ever have. I grew up in a pretty *nig city*, but very segregated--there was the white part of town, and then there was the black part of town. So, I didn't really meet too many black people, unfortunately, and therefore have never had an interracial relationship.


I realize the B and the N are right next to each other on the keyboard, but this looks really bad, just sayin'.


----------



## Mr.Xl Vii (Jan 19, 2011)

android654 said:


> I'm from New York too, and I still get shit for it. So much shit.


You're in the Metro Area of New York and you get shit for having an interracial relationship? I highly doubt that. The rest of NY however is pretty much a foreign country to me.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

Mr.Xl Vii said:


> You're in the Metro Area of New York and you get shit for having an interracial relationship? I highly doubt that. The rest of NY however is pretty much a foreign country to me.


I'm from the bronx. Its not real disdain about it, its joking, but that shit tires quick.


----------



## Mr.Xl Vii (Jan 19, 2011)

android654 said:


> I'm from the bronx. Its not real disdain about it, its joking, but that shit tires quick.


Oh I see what you're saying. Yeah that'll happen, but try going to parts of North Carolina and try that. They're not joking. 

The thing I've realized with NYC is that people make light of topics like racism and interracial relationships by joking about it, and putting it out there, but underneath they really dont have much of a problem besides the fact that they personally wouldn't engage in the action. But where I was in North Carolina (some piece of shit small town that my college was housed at) I would date a white girl, and every single person would give us a strange look. No one would say anything, but you could tell by the seething disgust on their face that they were judging. 

Trust me, I'll take the blatant "let's joke about it" stuff any day. Just tell your friends to shut the fuck up, crack on them for a bit, and move on lol.


----------



## Everyday Ghoul (Aug 4, 2009)

*1) Have you ever been in an interracial relationship? Was the experience any different for you than dating someone of your own race? *Well, I'm like Mexi-Irish, so does it count if I've only dated caucasian women? Which, that's happened, because this area is 90% caucasian. I will say, it seemed to count to most of them. One of them said now she had some Mexican in her. har I can take a joke like that. However, one was pretty adamant about not dating non-caucasian guys. I asked her if I "looked more Mexican" would she still date me. She looked at me dead seriously and said "Don't ask me that. You don't wanna know the answer." Then again, when I go around my Mexican side of the family, I get called Hillbilly, *******, and Bubba, and get griefed for being "too white", so it's kinda no win. 

*2) Do you generally find yourself more attracted to people of certain races, or does race not play any particular role in your patterns of attraction? *Certain physical features, that seem more likely to pop up in certain ethnicities or nationalities are more appealing to me, than others. 

*3) Do you have any preconceived notions about certain combinations (example: white man with an asian woman, black man with a white woman, etc.) that you may silently think to yourself if you saw that couple walking down the street?* No, but if you're an interracial couple, you don't want to be walking around the street here. I think it was maybe a year ago, that an interracial couple's house got vandalized with racial slang and KKK graffiti.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

Mr.Xl Vii said:


> Oh I see what you're saying. Yeah that'll happen, but try going to parts of North Carolina and try that. They're not joking.
> 
> The thing I've realized with NYC is that people make light of topics like racism and interracial relationships by joking about it, and putting it out there, but underneath they really dont have much of a problem besides the fact that they personally wouldn't engage in the action. But where I was in North Carolina (some piece of shit small town that my college was housed at) I would date a white girl, and every single person would give us a strange look. No one would say anything, but you could tell by the seething disgust on their face that they were judging.
> 
> Trust me, I'll take the blatant "let's joke about it" stuff any day. Just tell your friends to shut the fuck up, crack on them for a bit, and move on lol.


I'm mostly hispanic, so if I stray anywhere away from that I get jokes about it. I couldn't imagine being in the bible belt and having to deal with that. I *ahem* "travel" quite a bit, to the point where I'd definitely be the talk of any small college town. The worst was a month or so back, so I finally learned my lesson and keep them away from girls I'm talking to. Compartmentalizing people is neater it seems, albeit a lot more work.


----------



## MissyMaroon (Feb 24, 2010)

*1) Have you ever been in an interracial relationship? Was the experience any different for you than dating someone of your own race? *

Pretty much all (but few) of my past relationships have been with races other than my own. I'm in one now with a smexy Hungarian guy. Have the experiences been different? Sure, but has NOTHING to do with race or ethnicity. It's something I don't really notice, except in the cases that (like Viva said earlier) I get the added bonus of learning more about a different culture, language, FOOD, etc. 

*2) Do you generally find yourself more attracted to people of certain races, or does race not play any particular role in your patterns of attraction? *

Well, most of the guys I have been attracted to happened to have been white, only because there's so many of them around and on the media haha. But, I have been attracted to people of every ethnicity and it definitely isn't a determining factor for who I'm attracted to. I often don't really think about it at all. I grew up in a very diverse area, knowing people and having friends of many cultures and ethnicities. 

*3) Do you have any preconceived notions about certain combinations (example: white man with an asian woman, black man with a white woman, etc.) that you may silently think to yourself if you saw that couple walking down the street?* 

I never think about it. It doesn't cross my mind. I mean, being Ne dominant and all, I can't lie that I think about the prevalence of that particular mindset and how other less open-minded individuals would perceive that. Several thoughts go through my mind after taking in any kind of stimuli, but there are no preconceived notions of my own that I attach to people.


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

vivacissimamente said:


> *1) Have you ever been in an interracial relationship?*


*










*


vivacissimamente said:


> *Was the experience any different for you than dating someone of your own race?*


The only difference I saw was on the cultural background side. Other than that, I believe that humans everywhere are just the same.




vivacissimamente said:


> *2) Do you generally find yourself more attracted to people of certain races, or does race not play any particular role in your patterns of attraction?*


I'm attracted to hot guys. Period.




vivacissimamente said:


> *3) Do you have any preconceived notions about certain combinations (example: white man with an asian woman, black man with a white woman, etc.) that you may silently think to yourself if you saw that couple walking down the street?*


What I think about them:
"Indeed, opposite attracts."
"Hmmm... Interesting couple."


----------



## Persephone (Nov 14, 2009)

1) Have you ever been in an interracial relationship? Was the experience any different for you than dating someone of your own race?

I've never been in a relationship with anyone from my own race, so I wouldn't be sure.

2) Do you generally find yourself more attracted to people of certain races, or does race not play any particular role in your patterns of attraction?

I certainly find certain races more _attractive_ on the whole. For example, as an Asian female I actually find white males more attractive than Asian males, and Black males to be between the two, for instance. But it doesn't seem to play a part on who I end up being attracted to. That's all chemistry and compatibility. Oh. And I do have a fetish. I love watching German actors. Handsome German actors do it for me in a way that handsome American actors never can.

3) Do you have any preconceived notions about certain combinations (example: white man with an asian woman, black man with a white woman, etc.) that you may silently think to yourself if you saw that couple walking down the street?

Too tired to list.


----------



## nottie (Mar 2, 2011)

*1) Have you ever been in an interracial relationship? Was the experience any different for you than dating someone of your own race?*
No, but I am currently flirting with an Indian dude. It seems about the same as the beginning of my relationship with a white guy, although I do wonder about how his family would view me if something developed. I previously went on a date with an east Asian guy, and while I wasn't attracted to him it didn't have anything to do with his race.

*2) Do you generally find yourself more attracted to people of certain races, or does race not play any particular role in your patterns of attraction?*
I've probably been attracted to more white guys than anything else, but they are the majority in my area and thus make up most of the choices. As many others have said, each race has hot guys. C: And I've probably crushed one each one at some point.

*3) Do you have any preconceived notions about certain combinations (example: white man with an asian woman, black man with a white woman, etc.) that you may silently think to yourself if you saw that couple walking down the street?*
No, but I do tend to find it adorable. If I see a black and asian couple I'll think about how cute their kids could be, probably because of a black/asian person I know that is gorgeous.


----------



## jazhandz (Jun 24, 2011)

*1) Have you ever been in an interracial relationship? Was the experience any different for you than dating someone of your own race?*
Yes.With my first one it was like stepping into a completely new territory because the skin contrast was so prominent to me;he was blond and fair,and I have dark skin and dark hair.But now that I have had more experiences dating guys of different ethnicities,I've gotten used to it and I can honestly say I don't notice any marked difference besides his skin tone being lighter than mine.The swirl turns me on now lol

*2) Do you generally find yourself more attracted to people of certain races, or does race not play any particular role in your patterns of attraction?*
To be honest,I am attracted to every other ethnicity besides my own.I am still ashamed to admit this,but I can't change my preference.Here is some explanation.When I went through the whole puberty thing,I forced myself to believe in this notion that I absolutely needed to fit in with everybody else,same old teen issue.

People are naturally attracted to those who look like them,so I thought that only having crushes on the black kids was the right thing.I didn't actually like them,but I thought I had to because that is what accepted.This went on for years with my crushes.It was like an overload of forcing myself to like something I had no interest in.I burnt out.I grew out of it circa sophomore year,and found myself gravitated towards guys who weren't black and realized they were what I liked all along.My first crush was a little Latino boy in 1st grade for Christ's sake!I just decided to stall my natural preferences because I thought it would be looked at as wrong.My mom to this day thinks that I'm "not really a black girl" because of those preferences,but hey,what can you do.

*3) Do you have any preconceived notions about certain combinations (example: white man with an asian woman, black man with a white woman, etc.) that you may silently think to yourself if you saw that couple walking down the street?*
Nope,it's all love to me.


----------



## PhoebeJaspe (Apr 17, 2011)

*1) Have you ever been in an interracial relationship? Was the experience any different for you than dating someone of your own race?*
Yes, I think that's all I have ever been since I live within a cosmopolitan atmosphere my whole life and I've only graduated from this international british high school. Also, I'm a mixed race myself... and I don't think I've dated a mixed asian guy before. I've seen many in Hong Kong, I find them pretty attractive since all guys I've been with are caucasians. But I still find them beautiful. [=

*2) Do you generally find yourself more attracted to people of certain races, or does race not play any particular role in your patterns of attraction?*
I'm attracted to caucasians (because that's the main people I've been exposed to). Especially europeans, british and scandinavians since majority of them have cold eyes. Olive eyes are cool, also when I was in mauritius, I saw this black guy with bright crystal hazel eyes on the beach, I found him pretty attractive. So did my dutch boyfriend at that moment, comparing him to the black guy, I found them both attractive equally. Blue eyes on tanned skin/ hazel eyes on dark skin. It's pretty. Also, I used to chill with this namibean guy... he had pretty tanned skin but he was african and he had green eyes. @___[email protected] It's all about the eyes than race I think.
The countries of the males that I've been with: Russia, northern england, san diego, california, new zealand, germany, bulgaria, south africa, spain, france, scotland (my last ENFP ex). I actually kind of miss Chris, he's cool but he's still in love with his large ex...

*3) Do you have any preconceived notions about certain combinations (example: white man with an asian woman, black man with a white woman, etc.) that you may silently think to yourself if you saw that couple walking down the street?*
When a really attractive white guy is with an obese girl, I don't really understand this...
Couples who look similar and can pass as brothers and sisters but they are not. That's just disgusting.
A model looking girl with a short guy. 
I also think people dating _only_ their own race incredibly strange.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

vivacissimamente said:


> There's a lot of interesting discussion happening in the "Why do white men like asian women?" thread, so I decided to open up the floor a bit more so that people can discuss interracial relationships on a broader scale. The most eyebrow-raising point I noticed was people commenting that when they see a couple of X or Y race combination, they assume certain things about that couple. I'm hoping people can be really honest in this thread, because I'm curious as to why that is, and what presumptions you may have about interracial couples and interracial dating.
> 
> I also find it intriguing that when someone claims to be attracted to people of one race moreso than another, they're sometimes accused of fetishizing or objectifying that race. I think it's fairly common for people to be partial to dating people of certain races-- everyone has personal preferences aesthetically. I believe it's less about the concept of race, and more about pure physical attraction. It's also usually a completely subconscious thing, I think. With that said, if you're going to discuss your previous patterns of attraction here, feel free to be honest. (Of course, I'm not defending those who say "I will only date Asian women" or "I would never date a white woman," because that is less about patterns of attraction and more about exclusive preferences that do start to involve the concept of race itself.)
> 
> ...


1) Yes, I've dated hyspanic women. The experience was better than dating white women. HYSPANIC WOMEN ROCK!

2) Yes, hyspanic women are my kryptonite.

3) I have no preconcieved notions about any race. However, hyspanic women tend to give AMAZING blowjobs.


----------



## FXGZ (May 19, 2011)

*1) Have you ever been in an interracial relationship? Was the experience any different for you than dating someone of your own race?*

Yes and they are different. 
*
2) Do you generally find yourself more attracted to people of certain races, or does race not play any particular role in your patterns of attraction?*

Physical attractiveness is important and different races look different, so of course race plays a factor (but not deterministic). 

I have liked men from different places: Pakistan, China, Russia, NA etc... When you like them it is more because of some personality traits they have rather than their race.

*3) Do you have any preconceived notions about certain combinations (example: white man with an asian woman, black man with a white woman, etc.) that you may silently think to yourself if you saw that couple walking down the street?*

Yes. 

White woman and black man = awesome sex life
Asian woman and white man = "I hope he at least has some money and she is not dating him because he is white"


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

*1. *Yes. I know someone at school has straight up said that I don't hang out with Asian people, therefore I'm not Asian (at least culturally/socially). In which case he's right-ish. I'm genetically Asian, but American in all other departments.

There are practically NO Asians where I live, and I'm pretty selective in my social network. That leaves very little overlap. I don't date white people because they're white, but because I see PEOPLE as PEOPLE. 

Which brings me to the sub-question-- no, it's not different. Different appearance, yeah. Different culture, MAYBE. But I certainly don't lump them into a group and say like, "Oh, all Asian/white/black guys are _____"

*2. *I'm exposed to white people more, so I'll be more likely to say that a white person is particularly attractive. But other than that, hot is hot.

With Asian girls in general, though, it feels too much like incest. :x I won't deny when one would be attractive _to other people_, but I cannot bring myself to think of Asian females with certain characteristics that way.

*3.* Sort of. More like I notice short-tall couples and think, huh, I wonder what their sex life is like.

Certain looks are just creepy regardless of race, but the whole "cuteness" ideal (kawaii, ulzzang) is far more embedded into Japanese and Korean culture than American. THAT is when my stomach might do flips.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

Nomenclature said:


> *1. *Yes. I know someone at school has straight up said that I don't hang out with Asian people, therefore I'm not Asian (at least culturally/socially). In which case he's right-ish. I'm genetically Asian, but American in all other departments.


I love how people don't understand that it just sort of happens that way. Its not like you're doing it on purpose.


----------



## SkyDragon88 (Jun 26, 2011)

*1) Have you ever been in an interracial relationship? Was the experience any different for you than dating someone of your own race?*
Yes, my past two relationships were and I really did enjoy them. I've actually never dated a woman of my race but its not out of a personal choice or anything, things just never tend to work out. 
*
2) Do you generally find yourself more attracted to people of certain races, or does race not play any particular role in your patterns of attraction?*

I don't really have a particular race that I find myself attracted to. I've been attracted to women of several difference races 

*3) Do you have any preconceived notions about certain combinations (example: white man with an asian woman, black man with a white woman, etc.) that you may silently think to yourself if you saw that couple walking down the street?*

I used to when I was yonger but now, not really.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Nomenclature said:


> With Asian girls in general, though, it feels too much like incest. :x I won't deny when one would be attractive _to other people_, but I cannot bring myself to think of Asian females with certain characteristics that way.


I know that feeling, I can say when a white female is attractive but I wouldn't really want that. I find the other ethnicities less...seemingly incestuous? It applies with males as well. I know people might think I'm crazy, but that's just...like, their opinion, man.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

Fizz said:


> I know that feeling, I can say when a white female is attractive but I wouldn't really want that. I find the other ethnicities less...seemingly incestuous? It applies with males as well. I know people might think I'm crazy, but that's just...like, their opinion, man.


I thought I was the only one who ever used that argument before when having to "justify" myself to other people who question me on it.


----------



## Monkey King (Nov 16, 2010)

> 1) Have you ever been in an interracial relationship? Was the experience any different for you than dating someone of your own race?


I've never been with my own race. 



> 2) Do you generally find yourself more attracted to people of certain races, or does race not play any particular role in your patterns of attraction?


I generally am attracted to people with angular features, high cheek-bones and brooding eyes. (Honestly, I've been with an Asian (Korean-Mexican), South American (Handuran), Caucasian-mix of Asian) All seem to have the facial structures I just mentioned.



> 3) Do you have any preconceived notions about certain combinations (example: white man with an asian woman, black man with a white woman, etc.) that you may silently think to yourself if you saw that couple walking down the street?


Not really, it must be the State I'm in. California is quite diverse and it is common to see interaccial couples walking about. 

The only thing that I've noticed that hindered the relationship were the parents of the more ethnic guys I've dated (the Honduran and Korean/Mexican-mix). My mother never cared but the parent's of the person I was dating always seemed to care. They seemed to be less educated (education level; not intelligence) and rooted in their culture.


----------



## KINGoftheAMAZONS (Jun 21, 2011)

vivacissimamente said:


> 1) Have you ever been in an interracial relationship? Was the experience any different for you than dating someone of your own race?


I've never been in a relationship. But the only person I've ever been in love with is a Hungarian/German-American. I myself am Black.



> 2) Do you generally find yourself more attracted to people of certain races, or does race not play any particular role in your patterns of attraction?


No. I have a type of girl I'm attracted to within every ethnicity, but I love all types of women.



> 3) Do you have any preconceived notions about certain combinations (example: white man with an asian woman, black man with a white woman, etc.) that you may silently think to yourself if you saw that couple walking down the street?


I do have a 'moment' when I see white men with asian women and black men with white women. But that's only because I hang around a lot of white and black men, and I hear what they have to say about asian and white women. For example, they say white women are easy or asian are sexual freaks. I hate these generalizations, and I hate when people are in relationships with people of certain ethnicities because fetishism. Though, not all white/asian, black/white pairings are based off of a fetish.


----------

